# Natchez Trace



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Has anyone thought about a rolling rally like what airstream does? Somewhere like Nathez Trace? Start in Nashville and ride the parkway and camp along the way. Or maybe the Blue Ridge Parkway. Both are about 450 miles long. What do you think?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That could be interesting Todd

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wingnut said:


> Has anyone thought about a rolling rally like what airstream does? Somewhere like Nathez Trace? Start in Nashville and ride the parkway and camp along the way. Or maybe the Blue Ridge Parkway. Both are about 450 miles long. What do you think?


Sounds like an interesting trip. *HERE* is some Natez Trace campground info. Blue Ridge Parkway info *HERE*


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Could be a lot of fun, but also a bit chaotic







You think we could actually pull something like this off?

Tami


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Sounds like fun!! Would be interested in making the trip down south to see our great neighbors!

Steve


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Todd, you just might be on to something here.







I think this idea sounds like a lot of fun. I think we should give this some serious consideration.







The Blue Ridge and the Natchez Trace both sound good. I wouldn't mine getting into one out west somewhere either.











RizFam said:


> Could be a lot of fun, but also a bit chaotic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami, we are Outbackers. There is nothing we can't do.









Leon


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Could be a lot of fun, but also a bit chaotic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami, we are Outbackers. There is nothing we can't do.









Leon








[/quote]

You're right Leon what was I thinkin









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a great idea wingnut!









The PNW Outbackers are planning something similar in connection with the Zion rally next summer. We will meet in a central location near The Dalles, Oregon, and then spend the next three days rallying our way to southern Utah. Once the Zion rally wraps up, several of us are planning to continue the rolling rally north to Yellowstone and The Grand Tetons, and then back home again. All in all, about two weeks of Outbacker fun!

It can be done! Go for it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow Doug that sounds Awesome!!







Can't wait to see those Rally Photos









Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! That sounds like fun (and beautiful county!) IF this catches on - PLEEEEEZ - talk about dates in late August or .... 2008!!! I WANNA PLAY TOO!!! Steve, meet us in NH and we can extend our Roll and pick up others on our way south.....









[heh! Read this thread to Kathy and her response was..."Yanno, when we bought Puff, I didn't know we were buying into a cult, too". Evidence that her education is coming along nicely, thank you







)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> heh! Read this thread to Kathy and her response was..."Yanno, when we bought Puff, I didn't know we were buying into a cult, too". Evidence that her education is coming along nicely, thank you


Just be sure to tell her we're a "cult" above most others, though.









Mark


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

I am really starting to believe that this a cult. On that note DW thinks that I have been completely brain washed.









Scott


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Herkdoctor said:


> I am really starting to believe that this a cult. On that note DW thinks that I have been completely brain washed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brainwashed in 4 days. The cool-aid is getting stronger......


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

I am not that close to the Natchez trace, but if you want to start by doing the Blue ridge, we live just 5 miles from it in Roanoke. We have ridden it several times on the motorcycle end to end. there are several campgrounds not far from the parkway. We have stayed at a lot of these. As far as stopping at interesting places also there are several. As Lois and I are so close to it, we would be happy to help set up a route and stops along the way. If anyone has questions about the Blue Ridge, just PM us and we can get you the info.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

That is what I was going to suggest wingnut. The Blue Ridge Parkway would be a great run to make and I think more people would be able to join in. I would also suggest we do it in 2008 sometime to give everybody amble time to make plans. Just my .02 worth.

Leon


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I think it sounds awesome, but I can't imagine fitting it in this year since it would require a week at least I would think. We would love it perhaps in 2008 in order to give us time to save some $$$

Darlene


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm good with Darlene, either late 2007, maybe a fall tour or next summer in 2008. Lets keep the thread going I'm in for sure.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

As Doug has said, we are going to do this from Oregon. I'm going to try to log our trip in semi real time, so everyone on the site that can't make the trip will feel somewhat included.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> As Doug has said, we are going to do this from Oregon. I'm going to try to log our trip in semi real time, so everyone on the site that can't make the trip will feel somewhat included.


Yeah, 'cause otherwise Jim, your post count is really going to suffer!
















Who needs 2-way radios or cell phones to keep in touch while we are on the road, we'll just plug in the AirCards and post back and forth! _"Hey, Jim.. The kids need a break... Feel like a lunch break?"_

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> As Doug has said, we are going to do this from Oregon. I'm going to try to log our trip in semi real time, so everyone on the site that can't make the trip will feel somewhat included.


Yeah, 'cause otherwise Jim, your post count is really going to suffer!
















Who needs 2-way radios or cell phones to keep in touch while we are on the road, we'll just plug in the AirCards and post back and forth! _"Hey, Jim.. The kids need a break... Feel like a lunch break?"_

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

That's the plan. Just need to get DW in tow mode....she has ZERO interest in doing it.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Rethink this guys. I live in Mississippi and there is no way I'd pick August to spend here if school didn"t start Aug 1.
Do it in the spring or fall when its not 100F and 100%humidity. Vicksburg Military Park is beautiful in the spring and campgrounds are great in October and November. 
ps I escape the summer when school lets out end of May and go north till Aug 1.. When i can retire (6 years) I will spend winters here and summers where it's cool!


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm headed to Boston and Maine this Summer. It was glacier last year


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

rtavi said:


> I'm headed to Boston and Maine this Summer. It was glacier last year


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

rtavi said:


> Rethink this guys. I live in Mississippi and there is no way I'd pick August to spend here if school didn"t start Aug 1.
> Do it in the spring or fall when its not 100F and 100%humidity. Vicksburg Military Park is beautiful in the spring and campgrounds are great in October and November.
> ps I escape the summer when school lets out end of May and go north till Aug 1.. When i can retire (6 years) I will spend winters here and summers where it's cool!


Gotta love South Mississippi 10 months of Summer, 1 month of Spring, 1/2 month of Fall, and 1/2 month of Winter. 
I wish my job would allow the reverse snow bird travel for the summer also.


----------

